
The French Genocide That Has Been Air-Brushed from History - Melchizedek
https://quillette.com/2019/03/10/the-french-genocide-that-has-been-air-brushed-from-history/
======
astine
This article is about the massacre in Vendee, which was a particularly nasty
chapter in the already nasty French Revolution. I feel that 'genocide' is the
whole word for what happened because the peasants in Vendee were just as
French as the revolutionaries they revolted against; they were not some
distinct ethnicity.

~~~
wtdata
Although the most commonly definition of genocide applies to race/ethnicity,
it can also apply to class or group for instance. On this case, the events
being related can indeed be considered a genocide as long as there was intent
in effacing that class/group:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genocide_definitions](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genocide_definitions)

